# New Carrier, Bed, Car seat is Finished! Pics.



## qtchi

I've been working on this pattern for around 2 weeks. It took so long because I was thinking of things I was looking for in a dog carrier and how to incorporate them into the one I was designing. I also had to think about how to cut up my husband's old jeans. I didn't know the best way to put the carrier together so I had to think of the steps carefully to avoid tearing out stitches. I didn't think as carefully as I wanted because I tore out A LOT of stitches. I had to wait for purse hardware to arrive. I took pictures of the main parts of the carrier/bed/car seat. It comes with a couple of other things, but I didn't bother taking pictures.

I am thinking about selling these types of carriers at my Etsy store made of new materials instead of recycled denim, but I'm also thinking of selling the pattern as a kit with the hardware. I hesitate on that because it's fairly involved to sew this carrier, and not too many people would even want to take the project on. I would have worked hard to make it into a marketable pattern with instructions for nothing. I also don't want to write down every little step and hope that they are clear enough for others to follow.

Carrier/Bed/Car Seat Description:

-Fully machine washable and hang to dry

-Removeable pillow with a removeable pillow cover and a removeable waterproof cover

-Accomodates up to two small dogs (not yet sure on the weight limit, around 10 lbs.). I'll have to test this later.

-Included convertible leash turns into a strap to secure the carrier to the car's seat to prevent any swinging incase there is a sudden stop. 

-Handle to included convertible leash turns into a strap to secure the dog in the carrier for safety. Extra strap for another dog is not included.

-Four side pockets to accomodate the convertible leash when not in use, poop bags, treats, carrier strap, side handles, etc.

-Can be used as a carrier, bed, or car seat

-Bottom doesn't sag with at least 4 lbs in it. I'll have to check about other weights.

-Those are all the features I can think of right now, but there may be more.


Thanks for checking out my carrier. I hope you like it. I have to test it out fully to see how it functions and holds up to daily use, but I think it will work well. I am thinking about possibly adding some sort of closure to the top of the bag, but I'll know better what to add or subtract after I use the carrier for a while.




This is the car seat in the car and securely strapped in.






























This is the bed in front of my house. The shoulder strap is removeable and stows away in one of the pockets if desired. Venus can and does climb into and out of the carrier on her own. She loves to sleep in it even before I finished it up. 





















This is the carrier with the side handle that stows away in the side pockets when not in use.











This is the carrier with the shoulder strap attached and Venus sticking her paws out.











This is the carrier hanging from a tree. The limb on the tree was crooked, and I wasn't able to get the carrier level, but the carrier's bottom doesn't sag in the middle.



















This is the carrier from above on the grass.










This is the harness that she is wearing in the pictures with the included convertible leash that secures the dog in the carrier and the carrier to the car's seat. I put the picture in Chi Pictures a few days ago.


----------



## chideb

Wow, double wow! I am extremely impressed with your design, creativity, and with your gorgeous model who is doing an outstanding job! What an outstanding idea..


----------



## Ivy's mom

Oh....that is very cute!!! You did a great job can you post a pic of someone wearing it as well. I think you would be better selling in an etsy shop, than selling the pattern. People will use the pattern to sell their own and undercut you in price. Unless you don't plan on making for etsy, then selling the pattern would work. Do you have a price in mind for them yet??

Lori


----------



## qtchi

Ivy's mom said:


> Oh....that is very cute!!! You did a great job can you post a pic of someone wearing it as well. I think you would be better selling in an etsy shop, than selling the pattern. People will use the pattern to sell their own and undercut you in price. Unless you don't plan on making for etsy, then selling the pattern would work. Do you have a price in mind for them yet??
> 
> Lori


Thanks so much. That means tons coming from someone so talented with sewing.

I don't have a price yet. I still want to test drive it for a while to make sure I iron out any kinks before I make it for sale as a finished item and/or as a pattern. 

I have seen many people selling patterns on Etsy. I haven't seen patterns for my type of carrier, but I know some people offer cottage licenses to buyers. What's to stop someone from copying my stuff anyway? They could look at pictures or even buy one and make up their own just like it even with some of their own extras. With a pattern, then maybe I could get something out of it for all the effort that went into it. 

I'm not sure that they would sell if I sold them complete because I don't know what I would even be willing to pay for it. It's hard to price things when the carrier is not something I would have bought in a pet boutique. They are too pricey for me when I can make one. I don't know how to approach prices as a non-sewer.


Venus was just a discarded Chi about two months ago just like the jeans. If I make the carriers for sale, then I'll name them Intake 2248. That was her intake number at the animal shelter.


----------



## Ivy's mom

qtchi said:


> Thanks so much. That means tons coming from someone so talented with sewing.
> 
> I don't have a price yet. I still want to test drive it for a while to make sure I iron out any kinks before I make it for sale as a finished item and/or as a pattern.
> 
> I have seen many people selling patterns on Etsy. I haven't seen patterns for my type of carrier, but I know some people offer cottage licenses to buyers. What's to stop someone from copying my stuff anyway? They could look at pictures or even buy one and make up their own just like it even with some of their own extras. With a pattern, then maybe I could get something out of it for all the effort that went into it.
> 
> I'm not sure that they would sell if I sold them complete because I don't know what I would even be willing to pay for it. It's hard to price things when the carrier is not something I would have bought in a pet boutique. They are too pricey for me when I can make one. I don't know how to approach prices as a non-sewer.
> 
> 
> Venus was just a discarded Chi about two months ago just like the jeans. If I make the carriers for sale, then I'll name them Intake 2248. That was her intake number at the animal shelter.


Well..I know the time and effort that went into that, and you have to put a price on that as well. Non sewers have no idea the time and money spent on good quality work. Maybe doing the pattern would work well, but like you said anyone can copy and change one little thing. When I made boutique childrens clothing on ebay many years ago, I would get copies coming out of the woodwork, but you just have to end up looking at it as flattery otherwise it will drive you bonkers lol!! Yeah..always have to test drive a carrier to work out the kinks. But it looks really awesome to me. I wish I had more time to sew more. I bought some new GOURGOUS fabrics the other day. I still need to get some pics up for my new ones on my etsy shop. I'm soo behind 

Lori


----------



## qtchi

I forgot the other function that I made the carrier for. I wanted a bike carrier. Here are the pictures. I used the clips for the shoulder strap to attach the carrier to the bike basket. I would attach the clip to more wires, but I was in a hurry because my husband was about to come home and take the space in the garage.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ahhhh...that is a great feature. I have always been scared to death of putting the girls in my bike basket. We have some real crazies that ride on our path here, my luck I would spill on it lol!!! But love it!!!

Lori




qtchi said:


> I forgot the other function that I made the carrier for. I wanted a bike carrier. Here are the pictures. I used the clips for the shoulder strap to attach the carrier to the bike basket. I would attach the clip to more wires, but I was in a hurry because my husband was about to come home and take the space in the garage.


----------



## nicholeb5

That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Great idea. Please make and sell them for those of us that can't sew to save our lives!!!


----------



## appleblossom

wow that is one amazing multipurpose carrier...You are very talented..


----------



## LDMomma

Wow! It looks great!


----------



## Suekadue

Wow - amazing! You have a wonderful idea there. Your design is great!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Fantastic design both for function and fashion!
What is the side handle for?

Venus is a wonderful little model  She has found a home and her niche!


----------



## foggy

Wow, I love it! You are amazingly talented and creative! And Venus is the cutest model!


----------



## qtchi

Jerry'sMom said:


> Fantastic design both for function and fashion!
> What is the side handle for?
> 
> Venus is a wonderful little model  She has found a home and her niche!



Thanks everybody. I hope the design works in the long run so I'll be testing it out for sure. It won't be hard since my daughter, the official owner of Venus, loves to take her everywhere. I really hope to make more of these if the design works, and if people are interested.

I put the side handles there just incase I forgot to put the shoulder strap back on or I couldn't find it before having to leave. The side handles don't detach, but they fit just inside the pockets closest to the carrier. There are 2pockets back to back on the front and on the back of the carrier. Sometimes I like to carry a purse on my arm instead of on my shoulder.


----------



## elaina

omg, that is the most adorable thing ever! Venus looks so comfy in it, great pics. I'm curious how much does Venus weigh... just trying to get an idea of how big it is


----------



## Tanna

This is beautiful. venus looks so happy to be your little model. My only suggestion would be that for the bike it would probably need some sort of sun cover to keep the sun off the pups while riding, other wise its great.


----------



## qtchi

elaina said:


> omg, that is the most adorable thing ever! Venus looks so comfy in it, great pics. I'm curious how much does Venus weigh... just trying to get an idea of how big it is


Thank you. Venus is 4lbs 2 oz most of the time. I monitor her weight every few days because of a mild case of bilateral luxating patella. She is nearly 9 inches in height at the shoulders, and her back is nearly 9 inches long.

The carrier is about the size of a small dog/cat bed but a little taller so she can sit up or stand in it without falling out. I made the carrier for my 7 year old daughter, but I also made it with the idea that another small dog could fit in it. I doubt Venus would share, but there is plenty of space for two little dogs to sit nicely. There wouldn't be room for them to lay down unless they curl up tight on each end.

Venus falls asleep right away when she gets in and rests her head on the furry sides.


----------



## Pookypeds

That is absolutely beautiful! Please let us know if you'll be making more and the price! I'll be looking to buy one within the year!


----------



## qtchi

Tanna said:


> This is beautiful. venus looks so happy to be your little model. My only suggestion would be that for the bike it would probably need some sort of sun cover to keep the sun off the pups while riding, other wise its great.


Thanks. That's a good idea since Chi's can have thin hair and sunburn easily. I'll have to think about how to try and incorporate something like it. I was thinking about some type of closure on the top like a flap in the middle, but I won't know for sure if I would want that or if I could put one in to look the way I want. The flap could give shade if a Chi wanted to get out of the sun.

My husband says that the carrier is a Transformer. We grew up with those toys and now there are the movies.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hee heee....had to try one of my Vintage Bitch carriers in my bike basket, and it worked as well. Only thing is i think the furry lining is to hot for the pups since the only time we bike ride in in the warmer months. The adjustable strap wraps around the top of the basket and secures with the end clips. I can share pics if you want to see, or better yet i will make a new thread so you can take a look there 

Lori


----------



## qtchi

Yes. Please share. Thanks. I love looking at your awesome carriers. It's nice to converse with another sewist that knows the time, effort, headaches, and money that it takes to craft beautiful things.

Now that I have been using my bag I have thought of reworking the side handles into the sunshade that somebody had mentioned as well as providing a closure for the top of the bag. I'll have to run to the store to get some hardware to make the switch.


----------



## Ivy's mom

qtchi said:


> Yes. Please share. Thanks. I love looking at your awesome carriers. It's nice to converse with another sewist that knows the time, effort, headaches, and money that it takes to craft beautiful things.
> 
> Now that I have been using my bag I have thought of reworking the side handles into the sunshade that somebody had mentioned as well as providing a closure for the top of the bag. I'll have to run to the store to get some hardware to make the switch.


Oh..that would be awesome!!! I think you better mass produce them as a bike carriers hee heee!!!! Can't wait to see what you come up with. But even if you don't, still think it works perfect without the shade. We're never out that long, and I think dogs like having the wind in their ummmm......fur?? Oh...more hardware lol!!! I know all about that. I have a seller that I get alot of my hardware from in China. He sells on ebay and his prices are awesome. Let me know and I will pm you the link!

Lori


----------



## qtchi

Thanks Lori. I would like the seller's information for when I'm ready to make a big hardware purchase. 


My bag wouldn't fit in smaller bike baskets, and it may not even work with the wicker ones because they taper so much on the bottom and the clips wouldn't attach to the sides. Maybe the strap might secure the bag, but I doubt it would get short enough.

The shade wouldn't cover the whole top, and it would be up a little higher for airflow. The top of my carrier is fairly open in the basket that I have on my bike so there is no sun protection at all. I can see my family cruising the PCH with Venus. That would be funny. 

I do use a sort of factory method of making things when I sew a lot of one thing. I just hope I get to the point where I would need to mass produce them.


----------



## cherper

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!! I love that carrier/etc. and the model is the Pièce de résistance  I am wanting to learn to sew so badly and that just made me want to learn even worse.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Beautiful! Im sure if you sold them on etsy or similar I wouldnt be able to resist buying the whole set! Gorgeous work!


----------



## qtchi

cherper said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!! I love that carrier/etc. and the model is the Pièce de résistance  I am wanting to learn to sew so badly and that just made me want to learn even worse.


Thanks so much everybody. I do intend to make sure that every little kink is out of the carrier in regards to construction and in function before I offer them on Etsy. I want to make sure that nobody regrets their purchase.

I formally learned to sew at 13 years old in a sewing class at school. I took the next level at 14 years old, but I didn't learn a whole lot except how to sew straight and curved lines and following patterns. There was nothing about learning the skills on making patterns or how to figure out what order to sew all the many parts of the carrier. I had to teach myself most of what I do now. I didn't sew more than in those two classes until I was in my mid twenties. If we had the internet and craft stores like we do now, then I would have been sewing and designing all day long as a teen. What I wouldn't give to have that kind of time and freedom that I had then. I really got into sewing to relax and get away from my hectic life. It was a frustrating start, but now it's a lot more of rewards and fun.


----------



## MakNLFi

OMG, I sooooooo want one if you do start selling them!!!! That is the most BEAUTIFUL carrier I have ever seen and matching vest as well!!!!!


----------



## qtchi

MakNLFi said:


> OMG, I sooooooo want one if you do start selling them!!!! That is the most BEAUTIFUL carrier I have ever seen and matching vest as well!!!!!



Thank you so very much. My little girl and Venus are my inspiration. I want Venus to be spoiled rotten because she had a fairly bad start in life. My little girl inspired the owls. She loves owls and birds that she's always talking about them, reading about them, and writing stories about birds. I want my little girl to carry Venus around in style and comfort. 

I forgot to mention that the carrier is nice for a shopping cart. I haven't had a chance to take pictures of it in a shopping cart, but I will be going there tomorrow. I'll take some shots then. I am changing a couple of things with my design already, but they are improvements for safety, comfort and function. I'll have to roll out prototype #2 soon since prototype #1 is way too assembled for me to take apart and change.


----------



## Chiboymom

I admired your work in your picture post of Venus...I am envious of your sewing machine, I would love to have one that does decent embroidery, mine is so old and will not do intricate stuff like your owls. Great job on the multi-use carrier.


----------



## qtchi

Chiboymom said:


> I admired your work in your picture post of Venus...I am envious of your sewing machine, I would love to have one that does decent embroidery, mine is so old and will not do intricate stuff like your owls. Great job on the multi-use carrier.


Thank you. Any embroidery machine that can handle a 4"x3" size design can do the owls. That design would be hooped into the middle size hoop around 4"x5" in size. All embroidery machines come with the middle size hoop if nothing else because it's a popular size for embroidery. Not as many people want the huge hoops or the tiny ones. 

What kind of embroidery machine do you have? Does it use cards or can you upload files to it directly from your computer? If it uses cards, then you can get a card writer and write on a memory card to get the embroidery file into your machine.


----------



## PennysMom

Wow, absolutely talented!!!! Love, love, love the idea!!! Venus looks sooo comfortable =)


----------



## qtchi

*I'm wearing the carrier*

I wanted to take some pictures of the carrier being worn and used in a shopping bag. My husband and I took Venus to Petco and took some pictures. She was very distracted by all of the other dogs. She is still working on her growling at other dogs. She barely growled a couple of times so she has improved an enormous amount. She wasn't sitting still, and she was continuously looking around. I only added a small closure for the top on this bag, and I took off the side handles. I couldn't change much on the finished bag because doing so would mean to take the whole thing apart, and I really didn't want to do that again. 

Improvements that I want to add will be on the next one. One change I'll make is to make it smaller all around. It seems big when carrying around one tiny dog. I should have all the kinks worked out in the next one. I already have the embroidery picked out. It's a really cute doe. I may not use denim in the next one. 



In the shopping cart.






























Over the shoulder. I started to lean to the left and stick my hip out when my husband snapped the shot so the carrier is jutting out.












Messenger style.


----------



## imadigger

AWESOME piece of work. If you bought one of those multi faceted bags in a dog boutique, you would have to pay over $150.00 + 
Unfortunately, people do not realize what work you put into it (hours, material, etc),that they want something cheap that is 'homemade'.
Years ago, when my children were small, I made all the girls their dresses and coats, and made the younger boys pants and shirts. Also made pajamas. People would ask me to make for them, but when I gave price to them, which included material and trimmings, the thought it was too much money. I only added $5.00 to the price.
Good luck in your endeavor to market these. You may want to check out the internet, for someone who can help you advertise, if you decide to sell your magnificent project.


----------



## qtchi

imadigger said:


> AWESOME piece of work. If you bought one of those multi faceted bags in a dog boutique, you would have to pay over $150.00 +
> Unfortunately, people do not realize what work you put into it (hours, material, etc),that they want something cheap that is 'homemade'.
> Years ago, when my children were small, I made all the girls their dresses and coats, and made the younger boys pants and shirts. Also made pajamas. People would ask me to make for them, but when I gave price to them, which included material and trimmings, the thought it was too much money. I only added $5.00 to the price.
> Good luck in your endeavor to market these. You may want to check out the internet, for someone who can help you advertise, if you decide to sell your magnificent project.


Thank you very much. It often takes a crafter, sewist, or some other person making handmade items to appreciate all of the work, time, and money to create projects. That's why I normally don't make things for people unless we agree on a price beforehand or if I have a finished project they could just buy. If it's finished, then they could either take it or leave it.

With sewing people think it's like the old time machines using homemade fabrics, trimmings, and supplies. My machine cost thousands and I have a few. Materials can be so expensive and of course the time and talent is worth a lot too. 

I've been busy with getting ready for the school year for my kids. I haven't had time to take more pictures of Venus, post on Chi-ppl, or make new things. First thing I have to do is carve out some time for more sewing.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

wow looks amazing and has her name on it too


----------



## Martha

Your Ivy looks just like my Tiny !!! She's beautiful as are all of your dogs.


----------



## Chimom4

Oh my goodness! This is my first post here, and I want one of these bags! Can I order one from you???? I have my first chi... An 8 month old baby boy named Chipotle, otherwise known as Chippy. He is the love of my life, much to my hubbies chagrin, and he goes every where with me. This bag would be so perfect for us, including the bike basket feature! It looks as though I could wear it as a sling bag, too. Oh, please tell me you would make me one! -Cindy


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

that's awesome!!! looks like your baby loves it too!


----------



## woodard2009

Very, very nice work!! Love the creativity! Love Venus loving her new stuff.


----------



## flippedstars

Ahhhhhh...WANT.

You are so, so, SO talented.


----------



## Adrienne

it is so cool
I would so like to purchase one please let me know when you decide how much your going to be selling them for


----------

